# There any men in here who DON'T like giving oral?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Honestly. I've been married since July and have gotten it just once. Last year he admitted that he liked it but I've received a total of 4-5 times from him since we been together. Maybe he lied and doesn't like it? I figured if he thinks there's something wrong with me down there then he'd say so I'm assuming he's not into it. I'll ask him. 

But anyway, any gentlemen not into this?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll agree with Roy. From what I can remember!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As long as she doesn't make it hard to breathe

Ne ways it's not for everyone, just like how my butt is exit only, or how the missus refuses exhibitionism nowadays. Nonetheless you have to ask him.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> As long as she doesn't make it hard to breathe.


That's actually part of the fun.

If you BOTH black-out - you'll know it was good!

Just as long as you don't drown...


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

One of my favorite things.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll remember that, next time, I'm grabbing scuba gear! :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, my story, I know my husband loves this -cause even as shy as he was back in the day, it was one thing he kept TRYING to do -even though He KNEW I was uncomfortable with it (oral sex hang ups), I even used to push his head away - and he resisted, keeping at it, it is one of the more aggressive MOVES on his part -looking back. Nice memories....

Shoot ahead about 2 yrs ago now....he seemed a little less into this and well, although I can't seem to orgasm from it, I still wanted it (great enjoyable forplay) , so I kinda made an issue out of this...after some honest heart to heart talking, with me suggestsing /asking ....Do I not taste good, come on, be honest, I can handle it !! I wanted to know. Is he loosing desire or something else ? What the hell is the deal ! 

He admitted he was not about to tell me I didn't taste good - which was the culprit ..... I was taking 1,000 mg of Fish oil a day at that time , I googled this- it could cause a woman to not taste so good down there -so I stopped that and ...well, that was all that was needed .......back to happily eating at the "y". 

A little advice on this here >>> 

Go Ask Alice!: Taste of a woman

.


----------



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

I love taking care of my wife and she loves getting it. I just wish she would take care of me once in a while.

I see your screen name is septic. I hope that is not your nick name at home, it think that would be a turn off.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> Honestly. I've been married since July and have gotten it just once. Last year he admitted that he liked it but I've received a total of 4-5 times from him since we been together. Maybe he lied and doesn't like it? I figured if he thinks there's something wrong with me down there then he'd say so I'm assuming he's not into it. I'll ask him.
> 
> But anyway, any gentlemen not into this?



So I was watching The Sopranos and Tony's wife brought this up. Apparently, and I did not know this, some cultures, think of this as emasculating.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldn't want to go down on a girl that doesn't shave. A mouthful of hair isn't a turn on. Also, it should be clean and washed before I go down there because there is bacteria in the vagina and if it's dirty, it's not healthy and it smells. Also, it can get tiresome to leave your mouth open a long time while you're waiting for her to get there and it irritates the jaw. Not to mention, your tongue can start to get tired trying to move it fast. So all in all, no I don't really like it.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Ok, my story, I know my husband loves this -cause even as shy as he was back in the day, it was one thing he kept TRYING to do -even though He KNEW I was uncomfortable with it (oral sex hang ups), I even used to push his head away - and he resisted, keeping at it, it is one of the more aggressive MOVES on his part -looking back. Nice memories....
> 
> Shoot ahead about 2 yrs ago now....he seemed a little less into this and well, although I can't seem to orgasm from it, I still wanted it (great enjoyable forplay) , so I kinda made an issue out of this...after some honest heart to heart talking, with me suggestsing /asking ....Do I not taste good, come on, be honest, I can handle it !! I wanted to know. Is he loosing desire or something else ? What the hell is the deal !
> 
> ...



Thanks. Maybe it's something in my diet that is turning him off. He's a brutally honest guy and just 2 days ago he made a joke in response to me going to take a shower he said "If you stank, I'd tell you." Which I believe! But I dunno...only way to find out is to be upfront about it.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

gonefishin said:


> I love taking care of my wife and she loves getting it. I just wish she would take care of me once in a while.
> 
> I see your screen name is septic. I hope that is not your nick name at home, it think that would be a turn off.


Nah, not my nickname. Just something I picked out randomly.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Dax said:


> Also, it can get tiresome to leave your mouth open a long time while you're waiting for her to get there and it irritates the jaw.


That could be a reason why he's stopped. The few times he went down on me I didn't orgasm from it no matter how long he was going at it so his ego probably got hurt and he stopped. Even after I told him no matter what I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> That could be a reason why he's stopped. The few times he went down on me I didn't orgasm from it no matter how long he was going at it so his ego probably got hurt and he stopped. Even after I told him no matter what I still enjoyed it.


Yes that's it. This one girl I dated before couldn't really orgasm either no matter how long I was down there or how hard I tried. Other girls easily could. It definitely was an ego destroyer. Why spend all that effort to please her when it didn't get the job done? I didn't even try anymore, and ended up breaking up with her but for other reasons. However, sexual incompatibility was one of them.

My advice would be to fake it if you like it that much so he feels better.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Honestly the only reason I give her oral is so she will reciprocate.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Dax said:


> Yes that's it. This one girl I dated before couldn't really orgasm either no matter how long I was down there or how hard I tried. Other girls easily could. It definitely was an ego destroyer. Why spend all that effort to please her when it didn't get the job done? I didn't even try anymore, and ended up breaking up with her but for other reasons. However, sexual incompatibility was one of them.
> 
> My advice would be to fake it if you like it that much so he feels better.


Wow , My husband never felt like this, I just asked him sitting here right now... cause I have only TWICE in my life (that I can recall) gotten off from oral.... He did admit that it IS a little bit of an ego buster, he does WISH I could get off that way, but he still enjoys it and wouldn't stop or get frustrated over this, as he prefers we "go" together anyway. This is just forplay for us, kinda the same as me giving him a BJ, it just leads to the main event. Unless I am out for the count that day -then I take him all the way.

I must admit, I would probably be bothered if I couldn't get him off orally though ~~ I guess some guys feel the same in these things.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I've talked to other guys (none of them married) who don't like doing it as much.. I call them boys. real men go down, and make an art form out of it. The same goes for women too, but that's another thread!

I could go down on my wife forever, but usually she just starts begging for the rest of me!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

nader said:


> I've talked to other guys (none of them married) who don't like doing it as much.. I call them boys. real men go down, and make an art form out of it. The same goes for women too, but that's another thread!
> 
> I could go down on my wife forever, but usually she just starts begging for the rest of me!


Now that is the attitude, I like this post ! (I agree for us women too!) :smthumbup:

I am happy to say 90% of the time I have to stop my husband or he would never quit. I guess that is a blessid thing -like your wife, I am so ready, begging to get started on that grand finish.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I disagree with Dax completely. Do NOT fake it. How will he ever learn how to please you if you fake it??

If he gets upset because you didn't come the few times he gave it to you, that is a bigger issue that HE needs to address. He should be giving you oral to please you because he loves you, not because he is looking for you to fulfill his ego stroking by doing it. 

There needs to be trust in a fulfilling sexual relationship. If he works with you on learning what you like and accepting your insecurities and fears, you can both become better lovers with each other. That can only happen in loving, trusting relationships.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Faking it is never sexy or helpful. 

A _*real *_man wants an authentic orgasm and if that is not occuring, he will try to find out how to make his partner cum. He is not threatened by learning new skills in bed.

Needing a fake orgasm to validate sexual prowess, is a sign of alarming puerility.


----------



## Dax (Jun 11, 2011)

Or don't fake it. Whatever. However, if the OP's husband doesn't want to go down on her because he can't give her an orgasm, then it will be difficult to convince him to do it.


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

A guy not willing to perform oral on me would probably be a deal breaker. Intercourse doesn't bring me (and many other woman) the pay dirt they so desire. A good oral presentation does it every time. I'd have to say I'd be pretty frustrated if the only one getting off was my guy. Luckily, I've never had the problem of someone NOT wanting to do it. That would be a bummer! I also return the favor )


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's a shame that eager givers can't always marry a willing receiver!!! Going down on a woman is one of my absolute favorite things to do. This was even the case with my ex-wife. She enjoyed it, and would let me stay down until she couldn't take any more. I continued to do it even tho she VERY seldom reciprocated (and NEVER to cumpletion). Why? Because I did it as much for MY pleasure as I did hers. My present wife loves giving head, but not so much receiving it....tho she will accomodate me from time to time so I can keep my skills sharp.


----------



## randomtxguy (Sep 24, 2011)

To the OP: Love giving, wife won't take it. 

Do you have an open dialogue with your H on the subject? If it's something that's important to you, you should be able to talk about it. The W and I just had a similar conversation: she has altered her oral performance and I wanted to know why/how to go back to the good old days. Also, don't fake it: he may be able to tell, and if you're not honest with him about his performance, it will be a bigger shock if you tell him after 5 years of doing in the wrong way. Just emphasize that even if you don't get off, you love the experience, and reciprocate the gesture. Good luck!


----------



## Zzyzx (Aug 24, 2011)

I enjoy it. Though I like the trimmed or shaved area, I don't mind the hair even if it's bushy. What is important to me is the smell cuz if it smells bad enough I won't want to do it so much. Also hairy crotches (both hers and mine) can hold smells so it helps to clean 'em up before going after each other down there. Glad to get the diet tip if that becomes an issue in my future.


----------



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I am 50 and I love to give my wife oral, but she is kind of shy about it. She never, ever asks for it, I wish she would. I love to give and take my time. When she does let me, she seems to really enjoy it. I wish she would ask for it sometimes, that would really turn me on. Of course, she never gives it to, but that is ok too.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'd go down daily if I could and it takes her awhile to get off no matter what.

It could be he doesn't do it because you don't get off just keep letting him know you want it regardless .
Don't fake it.

I rarely get off from oral and it does bother my wife but I still really like it and wouldn't want it to stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gmabcd (Sep 9, 2011)

arkguy said:


> I am 50 and I love to give my wife oral, but she is kind of shy about it. She never, ever asks for it, I wish she would. I love to give and take my time. When she does let me, she seems to really enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too was always shy and intimidated by these things earlier in my marriage. Sort of believe it was because of my upbringing. I have been married for 22 years and about a year ago my husband initiated giving me oral and I believe I was really nervous to receive but now I looove it!!! And I nevewr gave him blow jobs. And now I lovE giving him pleasure!!! My entire outlook on these things have completely changed. This is my life partner and who not better to give pleasure to is the man you will live out your life with. That became my new thinking!! It became a oprah aahaa moment.I even told my husband last night that I can't believe I would ever say to you that I love giving you blow jobs!!!! Years ago I would never of said this. But it is great that we grew to this point in our relationship. And who knows if we always were doing this over the years, we may have gotten to get bored with these things. We have grown together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

gmabcd said:


> I too was always shy and intimidated by these things earlier in my marriage. Sort of believe it was because of my upbringing. I have been married for 22 years and about a year ago my husband initiated giving me oral and I believe I was really nervous to receive but now I looove it!!! And I nevewr gave him blow jobs. And now I lovE giving him pleasure!!! My entire outlook on these things have completely changed. This is my life partner and who not better to give pleasure to is the man you will live out your life with. That became my new thinking!! It became a oprah aahaa moment.I even told my husband last night that I can't believe I would ever say to you that I love giving you blow jobs!!!! Years ago I would never of said this. But it is great that we grew to this point in our relationship. And who knows if we always were doing this over the years, we may have gotten to get bored with these things. We have grown together.


I could have written every word of this, I also had too much "sex is dirty" thinking (certain acts anyway) - I had a major sexual awakening myself, OH my ! Husband never thought he would see the day! Love it, I am forever changed. Knowing what I know now, and how I feel now, I could literally kick myself in the butt for taking so much for granted in our past. Many regrets there I had to work through -with myself.

....although I don't believe we would have gotten bored by any means!


----------



## gmabcd (Sep 9, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I could have written every word of this, I also had too much "sex is dirty" thinking (certain acts anyway) - I had a major sexual
> 
> awakening myself, OH my ! Husband never thought he would see the day! Love it, I am forever changed. Knowing what I know now, and how I feel now, I could literally kick myself in the butt for taking so much for granted in our past. Many regrets there I had to work through -with myself.
> 
> ....although I don't believe we would have gotten bored by any means!


it even gets better. This saturday night is my husbands birthday and I asked him last night( can't believe I had the nerve) if he wants to try 69. But didn't say 69 said let's give each other pleasure at the same time. He immediately smiled and said definetely!!!! I even bought sexy lingerie for the occasion. Never did this in past. Don't know how he will react to the lingerie part because never did this before. Hope he doesn't laugh! Can't wait for saturday night.last night we had a great time but there are nights he would rather sleep but lately I want to do it allll the time. Don't know what has gotten over me. Wished he wanted to do it more. But when we do have sex it is always great for both of us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Dax said:


> I wouldn't want to go down on a girl that doesn't shave. A mouthful of hair isn't a turn on. Also, it should be clean and washed before I go down there because there is bacteria in the vagina and if it's dirty, it's not healthy and it smells. *Also, it can get tiresome to leave your mouth open a long time while you're waiting for her to get there and it irritates the jaw. Not to mention, your tongue can start to get tired trying to move it fast. So all in all, no I don't really like it.*


Oh cry me a river. As a woman, I've given long ass BJs so my husband could finish. I don't expect him to shave and he's clean anyway. lol.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My neck is oddly sore today - must have slept wrong or something. 

Brings back good memories!!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

joe kidd said:


> Honestly the only reason I give her oral is so she will reciprocate.


really, Hmmm

I love the look,Smell,taste of giving pleasure.

most time when someone isnt really onto it they are not very good at it.


----------



## arkguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I would give my wife oral everyday if she would let me, I LOVE to give, but she only wants it occassionally, like a few times a year. I love to care of her first, takes pressure off me and I can concentrate on just her and her pleasure. She is just not that in to recieving though.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife would not be very happy without it, which suits me just fine. I very much enjoy making her happy.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to just take it or leave it...Then I came across the most phenomenal oral sex ever. I love it now...EXCEPT...the POSE wasn't with my H, it was several years ago. And my H admittedly has 'hang ups' about it...So we do other things...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

CandieGirl said:


> I used to just take it or leave it...Then I came across the most phenomenal oral sex ever. I love it now...EXCEPT...the POSE wasn't with my H, it was several years ago. And my H admittedly has 'hang ups' about it...So we do other things...


That sux!

my wife will give reluctently but If they anit into it then its hard to enjoy.the whole time your thinking just as i start going they stop or do something that ruins it.

and if you give instructions they seem offended.

dose he ask for oral? and do you give?

Kinda make me resentfull a little that she dosen't reciprocate.


----------



## agentem (Oct 13, 2011)

I love giving it.

Most of the time I get slapped when I put my head down there. 

Life is not fair.


----------



## HelloooNurse (Apr 12, 2010)

Every guy I have been with has loved to do it. Which is great in theory, but I personally hate people giving me oral, so its bad for me. Nothing worse than having your partner whine at you to let him put his head between your legs all the time. I can understand where your husband is coming from though. I sort of put myself in their shoes - if I had to give oral to a woman, I would find it completely vile and could not force myself to go near it with a ten foot pole. But then again I am a straight woman so I guess I wouldn't be able to relate to that one really, haha. The whole concept reminds me of a basset hound drinking water out of a bowl. Slop slop slop slop and then afterwards everything is covered in goo.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Dax said:


> Yes that's it. This one girl I dated before couldn't really orgasm either no matter how long I was down there or how hard I tried. Other girls easily could. It definitely was an ego destroyer. Why spend all that effort to please her when it didn't get the job done? I didn't even try anymore, and ended up breaking up with her but for other reasons. However, sexual incompatibility was one of them.
> 
> My advice would be to fake it if you like it that much so he feels better.


I'm not gonna fake it to make him feel better. If he has ego issues that's something he needs to work out on his own. I can't help him with that.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

randomtxguy said:


> To the OP: Love giving, wife won't take it.
> 
> Do you have an open dialogue with your H on the subject? If it's something that's important to you, you should be able to talk about it. The W and I just had a similar conversation: she has altered her oral performance and I wanted to know why/how to go back to the good old days. Also, don't fake it: he may be able to tell, and if you're not honest with him about his performance, it will be a bigger shock if you tell him after 5 years of doing in the wrong way. Just emphasize that even if you don't get off, you love the experience, and reciprocate the gesture. Good luck!


We do need to talk about it. We have communication issues and he gets mad if he feels attacked so I have to plan this carefully and watch how I say it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Recieving? Personally for the missus and I, oral is not about either giving or recieving, it's both at the same time, for example, she gives me something nice to enjoy and play with, and she enjoys what I do with it, and vice versa.


----------



## KDFREE (Apr 7, 2011)

As a wife I will tell you giving oral is required and doing it well is expected. I'm willing to do pretty much anything for him and he has the same attitude. It's the best way to kck things off and get me in the mood. Sometimes it's all I want and sometimes I want for a long period of time. I think if more husbands would perfect their skills and learn to really focus on pleasing their wives it would address a lot of the "my wife isn't interested in sex" issues. There is a reason "Lady's first" is the number one rule of chivalry. So, to the original poster I suggest you be very direct and clear about your desires and expectations. Selfishness in the bedroom is the quickest way to a bad sex life. "she cums first" is our rule and he has learned the quickest wat to get pretty much anything he wants is to get me to the point where my eyes are rolling back in my head. It doesn't end there...it starts there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> That sux!
> 
> my wife will give reluctently but If they anit into it then its hard to enjoy.the whole time your thinking just as i start going they stop or do something that ruins it.
> 
> ...


He doesn't ask...I am generous... We're working on reciprocation...


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I love it! I just wished my wife let me do it more often. She is extremely responsive when I do and it is the only way I can directly give her an orgasm (she never comes from intercourse or my digital manipulation). The only downside is that she won't have sex with me after having an orgasm (she claims that she is too tight after having one) and she won't kiss me after I've gone down on her.


----------



## steam (May 21, 2012)

Just like we used to say "If it smells like fish eat all you wish if it smells like cologne leave it alone"


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> ...any gentlemen not into this?


Tried that once years ago in college... 

single worst sexual experience in my life. Not doing it again, and yes, because of that experience, I've asked my wife not to offer to perform oral on me. Fair is fair.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

:scratchhead:

WHA---?

Wow, Mr. Vanilla. Wow.

As a pal of mine used to say, takes all kinds to make a world, and damned if they aren't all here.


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, the OP asked, I answered. =)

-and, oddly enough, according to the 2010 Indiana University Center for Sexual Health Promotion survey, I'm in the majority (barely) for men of my age group at 56% who have not performed oral in the last year. So, I'm not all that strange.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

MrVanilla said:


> Tried that once years ago in college...
> 
> single worst sexual experience in my life. Not doing it again, and yes, because of that experience, I've asked my wife not to offer to perform oral on me. Fair is fair.



Well at least you're fair about it so it's not that big a deal.


----------



## nxs450 (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I have to be in the mood. It takes my wife a long time to climax.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> So I was watching The Sopranos and Tony's wife brought this up. Apparently, and I did not know this, some cultures, think of this as emasculating.


She can emasculate me all she wants.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

There is nothing better than giving good oral to a clean woman.
My only problem is that sometimes my neck hurts when she squeezes her legs.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> My only problem is that sometimes my neck hurts when she squeezes her legs.


sure wouldnt mind having your 'problem' about now. :/


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband isn't into it. He'll do it sometimes..but it's ok, because I don't like it anyway. lol.


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

As a married man, I have to really be in the mood to go down. Just the thought of slobbering all over something that not only has urine coming out, but also blood every month for a week at a time has no appeal for me. Not to mention your children exit there also lol. my wife does go down on me before sex though. She doesn't mind that I won't on her though. Shes a great woman
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

MrVanilla said:


> Tried that once years ago in college...
> 
> single worst sexual experience in my life. Not doing it again, and yes, because of that experience, I've asked my wife not to offer to perform oral on me. Fair is fair.


You should change your name to Mr Boring. Vanilla is actually a flavor.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

MrVanilla said:


> Tried that once years ago in college...
> 
> single worst sexual experience in my life. Not doing it again, and yes, because of that experience, I've asked my wife not to offer to perform oral on me. Fair is fair.


LOL, I had one particularly bad experience early on with a girl with what I'd guess were some hygeine issues. Yuck-o-rama.

But my advice would be to give it another try. Don't let one bad event rob you of what is really a hell of alot of fun for both participants. Givng up BJs, while "fair" I suppose, and depriving your wife of oral, seems like a hell of a price to pay for a one-off thing.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Boring sex in all its boring flavors is boring. If she's just laying there counting the ceiling tiles then no it's not all that fun.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband says he doesn't want oral, but remembering other times in our marraige before our seperation he would tell me to get busy. I've asked him about that and he says he was being a jerk. Also I know early in our relationship I performed oral on him and he seemed to like it, but I was unsure of my abilities. 

I do hope that he will want me to go down on him like we used to early in our relationship. Now that I'm older I'm wanting to touch him more and have that oral control. FRankly I would love to perform oral on him because I want to see his hard penis more often.

Id love for him to perform oral on me. Hes only performed once on me very early in our relationship. I remember going crazy and it feeling so good. Weirdly, He does give me sort of oral stimulation through my pants. So maybe there is hope that he does like it, he just is afraid or has a problem with taste. It was over 12 years since he performed oral on me.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't particularly enjoy being down there, but I do like the feeling it gives me when I'm down there and she just goes wild for it...to be able to make her feel that. :smthumbup:

So maybe that's your answer, really let yourself go when he's down there, and let him know you're really enjoying yourself.


----------



## olwhatsisname (Dec 5, 2012)

:lol:why on earth do we hide, our emotions from our mates. my wife couches every thing in such loving GENERAL terms, that 10 minutes later you are doing something(that doesn't get the job done, and we still don't know why) they want things their way BUT we must figure it out. I need a manual after 50 years. a lifetime of this nonsense.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

It usually takes me a but to come from oral, but *when* it does happen, he starts, and then I will masturbate for him and finish myself off. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Love it. All of it. Everything. My wife doesn't enjoy Os orally as much as other ways. She likes it in foreplay, however. She says she Os best PIV and with me on top. When asked about this, she told me about liking the pressure of my body against hers.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

HelloooNurse said:


> Every guy I have been with has loved to do it. Which is great in theory, but I personally hate people giving me oral, so its bad for me. Nothing worse than having your partner whine at you to let him put his head between your legs all the time. I can understand where your husband is coming from though. I sort of put myself in their shoes - if I had to give oral to a woman, I would find it completely vile and could not force myself to go near it with a ten foot pole. But then again I am a straight woman so I guess I wouldn't be able to relate to that one really, haha. The whole concept reminds me of a basset hound drinking water out of a bowl. Slop slop slop slop and then afterwards everything is covered in goo.


Wow, you poor poor woman. A Bassett hound drinking water? I have to say that one made me shoot pop out my nose. Sounds like to me someone is doing something wrong if hounds and goo are on the mind......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

GTdad said:


> LOL, I had one particularly bad experience early on with a girl with what I'd guess were some hygeine issues. Yuck-o-rama.
> 
> But my advice would be to give it another try. Don't let one bad event rob you of what is really a hell of alot of fun for both participants. Givng up BJs, while "fair" I suppose, and depriving your wife of oral, seems like a hell of a price to pay for a one-off thing.


Maybe you was too "low" move up a couple inches lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

